# aufnahmefehler: "keine videodatei gefunden"



## david (12. August 2003)

hi leute, ich versuche schon seit langer zeit ein 45 min. video von meinem camcorder auf mein rechner via usb schnittstelle zu spielen. 

ich benutze dafür das programm adobe premiere 5.1, welches das hochladen des filmes nach 10min automatisch beendet und die fehlermeldung "keine audio- und videospuren gefunden" ausspuckt. 

ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht, obwohl ich ein neuling im umgang mit diesem programm bin. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!


----------



## Bypass41 (13. August 2003)

Hi,

meines Wissens nach, kann Premiere nur über FireWire capturen.

Gruß


----------



## goela (13. August 2003)

Würde mal VirtualDub zum Capturen verwenden - wenn es eine analoge Quelle ist!


----------



## david (13. August 2003)

also premiere kann auch über usb stream aufnehmen, allerdings nur 10min und ich habe immer noch nicht herausbekommen, wie premiere längere aufnahmen macht. und das programm virtueldub funktioniert bei mir nicht, dieses programm erkennt den camcorder nicht. (cam anschluss dv out; pc anschluss ist usb) 

es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben, dass premiere länger aufnehmen kann, ohne ein extra prog oda einem extra kabel.


----------



## Bypass41 (13. August 2003)

Hi,

schau doch mal bei Adobe unter Systemvorrausetzungen für Premiere nach. Oder hast Du das schon getan ?

Gruß


----------



## david (13. August 2003)

nein das habe ich noch nicht, aber ich habe es nachgeholt ^^

mein pc dürfte den anforderungen entsprechen, bis auf 1gb ram den habe ich nicht. sonst haut alles hin. pls help me. 

ps: mein prob, kann nur 10min mit premiere aufnehmen!!


----------



## goela (14. August 2003)

Kann es sein, dass Du FAT32 bzw. FAT16 hast? Es könnte durchaus sein, dass es deshalb bei 2GB (ca. 10min) schluss ist!


----------



## david (14. August 2003)

nein ich habe ntfs oda wie das heisst. nicht fat32. so ich war heute im fachhandel und habe da mal nachgefragt, die haben mir ein s-video kabel mitgegeben, nun weiss ich aber immer noch nicht wie der computer diese schnittstelle erkennt. und premiere erkennt sie auch nicht. welche einstellungen muss ich da vornehmen?


----------



## Bypass41 (14. August 2003)

Hallo,

was sollst Du mit dem Kabel anfangen? hast Du schon mal Scenalyzer zum capturen herangezogen. Das ist die Software meiner Wahl, wenn es um das Capturen geht. Mal schauen, ob Premiere Pro das besser kann.

Gruß


----------



## goela (14. August 2003)

Also warum man Dir ein SVHS Kabel mitgegeben hat, soll einer verstehen. Gut wenn Du eine Grafikkarte mit SVHS In hast, dann mag dies ja schon Sinnvoll sein.
Aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich vielleicht doch lieber nach einer günstigen Firewire-Karte schauen (ca. 40Euro), dann bist Du alle Sorgen los. Übrigens bei Firewire wird der Ton auch mit übertragen - alles Digital!

Vielleicht solltest Du mal VirtualDub probieren! Szenalyzer Live captured meines wissen auch nur DV-Stream!


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

Hi,

geht es denn hier nicht um einen DV-Stream ?

Gruß


----------



## david (15. August 2003)

ja ok dann schaffe ich das svhs kabel zurück. 
eine firewire karte brauche ich gleube nicht. mein rechner hat einen firewire eingang (ieee-eingang). nur an meinem camcorder habe ich diese schnittstelle nicht oder ist der dv-out (i-link) die dazugehörige schnittstelle? 

wenn es diese beiden anschlüsse sind, brauche ich nur noch das passende kabel. jetzt ist meine frage, kann man das kabel einzeln kaufen oder nur mit einer firewire karte zusammen?


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

Hi,

dann hast ja alles an Bord. Der DV-OUT (i-Link ist eine alte Apple Bezeichnung) ist der Richtige Anschluß. Dann brauchst Du nur noch ein PASSENDES ein Kabel und evntl. Scenalyzer zu Capturen. Das Kabel kannst Du auch solo erwerben. Achte aber auf  die beiden unterschiedlichen Enden des Kabels!

Gruß


----------



## david (15. August 2003)

ja danke für die hilfe. ich hoffe mit diesem kabel funktioniert es. ich werde mal sehn wo ich es herbekomme. danke für die hilfe  *freu* (hoffentlich funktioniert es)


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

Hi,

viel Erfolg. Du kannst natürlich auch mit Premiere capturen, hast dann aber keine Szenenerkennung. Also einen langen Clip auf der Platte.

Gruß


----------



## goela (15. August 2003)

> Du kannst natürlich auch mit Premiere capturen, hast dann aber keine Szenenerkennung. Also einen langen Clip auf der Platte.


Es gibt aber bei Premiere auch das Batch-Caputing - zugegeben man muss Start und Stop selber setzen. Etwas umständlich.
Mit Scenalyzer Live kann man vom Band einen Index erstellen lassen, von diesem man sich die einzelnen Szenen markieren und dann per Batch-Capturing reinziehen kann. Alle schön getrennt.

Wenn Du mit Premiere alles an einem Strang reinziehst, kannst Du auch Szenalyzer (Freeware) nehmen und alles in einzelne Teile automatisch aufteilen lassen.

@Bypass41
Ist bzw. war I-Link nicht die SONY-Bezeichnung für Firewire?


----------



## david (15. August 2003)

ok jungs danke für eure hilfe. habe jetzt das richtige kabel und es wird alles gut übertragen und aufgenommen, doch leider nur mit windows movie maker. wenn ich mit premiere aufnehmen will, passiert gar nix. es bleibt im capturing fenster schwarz.


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

@goela

Ne, Apple. Die haben doch alles mit nem i drann iPod,iTunes etc.

@david

ich werde mal ein paar Screenshots mit meinen Premiere Einstellungen posten. Aber nicht ungeldig werden.

Gruß


----------



## david (15. August 2003)

so ich habe aus langerweile mal das forum bis zur seite 15 durchstöbert. ich finde auf diesen seiten kein einzigen fall, der sich mit meinem ähnelt. wenn ich das video von meiner cam nicht mit premiere capturen kann habe ich pech gehabt (wäre mit aber lieber). es funktioniert auf jeden fall mit scenalyser. nur kann ich das fertige video nur als avi speichern. wenn ich es jetzt mit premiere importieren möchte, um es zu bearbeiten, kommt die fehlermeldung das es ein falsches format ist. welche einstellungen muss ich in scenalyser vornehmen um das richtige format für premiere zu bekommen?


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

Hi,

welche DV-Codecs sind auf Deinem System installiert?

Gruß


----------



## david (15. August 2003)

keine ahnung, wie kann ich das herausfinden???


----------



## david (16. August 2003)

goela helf mir. habe jetzt ein firewire kabel, nur das premiere beim aufnahmefenster alles schwarz macht. ich weiss nicht weiter. andere progs, wie scenalyzer funktionieren. aber premiere kann auch diese dateien nicht importieren!!!


----------



## david (17. August 2003)

pls helft mir. ich brauche doch nur noch einmal eure hilfe. habe doch jetzt alle voraussetzungen. mein problem: wenn ich mit scenalyzer capture (dv-avi format) kann premiere dieses format nicht öffnen und auch nicht importieren. und wenn ich gleich mit premiere aufnehmen will, dann ist beim aufnahme screen ein schwarzer bildschirm (premiere erkennt aber die cam). bitte nur noch einmal helfen. 

ps: ich bin euch dann rießig dankbar.


----------

